# /usr/sbin/apache/loggs - zajmuje 100% CPU

## mcbarlo

Mam dwa serwery postawione na Gentoo. Na obu co kilka dni odpala sie proces:

/usr/sbin/apache/loggs

I jedzie procka na 100%. Zostawilem go nawet na kilka dni, ale w sumie nic sie nie zmienilo. Nie mam pojecia co on robi i dlaczego zajmuje tyle zasobow. Dodam, ze ta sciezka jest nieprawidlowa.

Proces jest odpalany z prawami apache, a w top pokazuje sie jako perl.

Macie jakis pomysl jak rozwiazac ten problem?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Skoro to skrypt w perlu to zerknąłbym do niego co robi zamiast chwalić się tym, że nie wiem...   :Razz: 

----------

## mcbarlo

Tylko nie wiem co to za skrypt i gdzie jest. Tak jak pisalem ta sciezka z ps aux jest nieprawidlowa.

----------

